# 1967 gto conv rearend gears 3.23



## hall85296 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am wanting to replace my open diff with a posi and 3.23 gears. Does anyone have any advice on where I could find 3.23 gears?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yukon probably has what you want in a kit. You might look at ebay to see what is available. Matt


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What are your current gears?

Here is an Auburn posi unit;

Auburn Gear High Performance positraction for GM 8.2" (Buick, Oldsmobile, Pontiac) 2.93-3.23 - AG 5420114-HP


----------

